# DIY low tech doser



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello all,this is my first post here and this is solution for those who have it enough with full manual dosing but dont want to go full auto.
System consist of 1 syringe, 2 one-way check valves and 1 three-way splitter.
When you pull syringe piston, liquid fills syringe only from container with fert because that green valve on left stops liquid (or air) coming from aquarium.
When you push piston, liquid goes to aquarium and cant go back to container because of that steel one way check valve.
So, you put this behind aquarium with syringe on some accessible place and when is dosing time you just push/pull piston without all other things you would do (taking out container and syringe, opening container and putting syringe in container etc...)
Sorry for bad english


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree, awesome.
where do you get the syringe?


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

joshvito said:


> I agree, awesome.
> where do you get the syringe?


In this particular 20 ml syringe was heatsink compound but theres clean syringes off ebay for 2-3$. Maybe they have it in local pharmacy too


----------



## Hitchhiker (Jun 27, 2010)

You can also get syringes from most farm supply stores, just ask them, they usually don't keep them out in plain sight.


----------

